# Yokohama Tire LPGA Classic Preview, Pairings & Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA travels to the state of Alabama for the playing of the Yokohama Tire LPGA Classic. Mi Jung Hur won this tournament last year shooting a final round 66, to defeat runner-up Stacy Lewis by 4 strokes. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Yokohama Tire LPGA Classic


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Kris Tamulis	-17	
2	Yani Tseng	-16	
2	Austin Ernst	-16	
4	Sydnee Michaels	-14 
4	Lexi Thompson	-14 
6	Stacy Lewis	-12	
6	Jaye Marie Green	-12	

For full scoreboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Yokohama Tire LPGA Classic


----------

